# Simpson Lawrence 555 windlass rebuild



## chopsy (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey all,

Anybody have information on rebuilding/ servicing a Simpson Lawrence 555 manual windlass? Mine is in really good shape I think, but probably needs service. I have no manual and no clue what to do. Well, maybe a clue....Well... maybe not. 

Anyway, thanks in advance for any information. 

Paul
S/Y Carmen
St. Mary''s GA.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Lewmar has excellent on-line information: http://www.lewmar.com/support/index.asp
Simpson-Lawrence (Lewmar) “SeatTiger” #S-L 555 Manual Windlass:
http://www.lewmar.com/support/PDF/S-L%20Seatiger-D1031-1.pdf


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm looking for the windlass manual for the 555. Guess I'll try Lewmar. Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Address posted by GORDMAY works great for the download of the 555 windlass manual!

Many thanks! Now to find the seals.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

clifsail said:


> Address posted by GORDMAY works great for the download of the 555 windlass manual!
> 
> Many thanks! Now to find the seals.


Look in the far northern latitudes... the polar bears are usually hunting them...


----------

